# Speakers



## shwetanshu (Jan 16, 2005)

I want to buy 5.1 speakers. Budget 2K. Help


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2005)

5.1 For 2k Hmmmm Reminds me of Grinnin_devil's Search For The Creative Series for This Budget....  
Anyways The Branded Is outta Question.....So Let some nalla Maal Lead the way.....So consider Intex,Techcom,Frontech and Adcom ur Partners......Check out for these Models At lamington road....Usually these speakers will Distort if the Volume Really pumps Up.....The Frontech 4800 watts was the last i saw for the cheapest 1,499 But That too sucked  
Some Others are even not worth Mentioning


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2005)

dont waste ur 2k on a cheap, 5.1 set...u will b better off getting a decent 2.1 set 4 that kind of money....


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah dont spend 2k on "nalla maal" cuz it aint worth it, invest 1k more and get the altec lansing atp3 2.1 speakers.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 17, 2005)

lolz 'NALLA' hope everyone understands this slang !!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> lolz 'NALLA' hope everyone understands this slang !!



Come on Man Considering The Forum To Be Mostly Consisting of Indians I Dun Suppose It will Pose a Probs......Ok Ok If Someone Wants to Know Abt Its Meaning in The Sweet Angrezi Translation,Then It Would Be "Cheap"  

Btw If Ya Add a Couple of Bucks more than a Creative 5200 Speakers can be obtained And Forget Altec's 5.1.....Or Else as Blade Suggested 2.1 Would Also Be a Good Buy i.e If U Aint a Big Fan Of DVD Movies And The Surround Effect Thingy 8)


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 17, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> I want to buy 5.1 speakers. Budget 2K. Help


How about getting a creative inspire 4.1  
Just add a few more to ur buget and check my offer here


----------



## indro (Jan 18, 2005)

Whats the use in spending all that on Sound ?  :roll:


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 18, 2005)

indro said:
			
		

> Whats the use in spending all that on Sound ?  :roll:


  If thats what u think then y did u get a "Creative AUDIGY2 ZS 7.1 with Creative Inspire 7.1 Creative T7700 Speakers " (ur signature)??

U have them or just filled in ur signature


----------



## indro (Jan 18, 2005)

Unfortunately .. i have them for real


----------



## moshel (Jan 18, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> shwetanshu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Altec Lansing ATP3 beats creative 4.1 big time. i have checked them out and compared them.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 19, 2005)

moshel said:
			
		

> Altec Lansing ATP3 beats creative 4.1 big time. i have checked them out and compared them.


How much is its price?bcoz here buget is of 2k


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 19, 2005)

hey Mr. Tom Cruise dont remind me of that 2k mishap!!!

nyway,get a GOOD quality 2.1 instead of CHEAP quality 5.1,
nd in nutshell dont go by the numbers,instead feel the speakers practically,check them out,dont have a look at their boxes,specs nd all,HEAR them to believe them...nd eventually BUY them!!!


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 19, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> moshel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And i quote myself 


			
				blade_runner said:
			
		

> Yeah dont spend 2k on "nalla maal" cuz it aint worth it, invest 1k more and get the altec lansing atp3 2.1 speakers.



So thats arnd 3k region. Go for the ATP3 and u wont regret. Also make sure u have a good soundcard.


----------



## moshel (Jan 19, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> moshel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ATP3 costs                         3.6k

Creative 4.1 costs              3.2k

In a budget of 2k one can only get 2 speaker system, not even 2.1. or if u go for intex in Rs. 1650 you can get 5.1 speakers!!!!


----------

